# black (not blank) pages from cups [SOLVED]

## bjlockie

I upgraded something and now I get totally black pages.

I have an Epson Stylus Photo R340 that used to print fine.

I have (I've recompiled them all, I deleted and readded the printer):

net-print/cups-1.4.2-r1

app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71

net-print/gutenprint-5.2.4

The webpage for the job status says:

"/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster failed"

I turn off the printer to stop the job.

I'm recompiled a lot except what it needs to work.  :Sad: 

I put the error_log at:

http://www.lockie.ca/test/error_log.bz2

----------

## baaann

I had the same problem today and my solution was to add "=app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71" to /etc/portage/package.mask and re-emerge to downgrade to ghostscript-gpl-8.70-r1

----------

## bjlockie

 *baaann wrote:*   

> I had the same problem today and my solution was to add "=app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71" to /etc/portage/package.mask and re-emerge to downgrade to ghostscript-gpl-8.70-r1

 

Great it worked.  :Smile: 

How did you figure it out?

----------

## baaann

Checked /var/log/emerge.log and it was the only upgrade related to cups

```
1266306251: Started emerge on: Feb 16, 2010 07:44:11                                                                                                        

1266306251:  *** emerge --newuse --deep --keep-going --update --verbose @system @world                                                                      

1266306271:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.1 to /                                                                                              

1266306272:  === (1 of 6) Cleaning (app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/pax-utils/pax-utils-0.2.1.ebuild)                                       

1266306272:  === (1 of 6) Compiling/Merging (app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/pax-utils/pax-utils-0.2.1.ebuild)                              

1266306283:  === (1 of 6) Merging (app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/pax-utils/pax-utils-0.2.1.ebuild)                                        

1266306297:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-misc/pax-utils:0                                                                                                            

1266306297:  === Unmerging... (app-misc/pax-utils-0.2)                                                                                                      

1266306299:  >>> unmerge success: app-misc/pax-utils-0.2                                                                                                    

1266306301:  === (1 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/pax-utils/pax-utils-0.2.1.ebuild)                            

1266306301:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 6) app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.1 to /                                                                                    

1266306301:  >>> emerge (2 of 6) net-dns/libidn-1.18 to /                                                                                                   

1266306302:  === (2 of 6) Cleaning (net-dns/libidn-1.18::/usr/portage/net-dns/libidn/libidn-1.18.ebuild)                                                    

1266306302:  === (2 of 6) Compiling/Merging (net-dns/libidn-1.18::/usr/portage/net-dns/libidn/libidn-1.18.ebuild)                                           

1266306342:  === (2 of 6) Merging (net-dns/libidn-1.18::/usr/portage/net-dns/libidn/libidn-1.18.ebuild)                                                     

1266306346:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-dns/libidn:0                                                                                                                

1266306346:  === Unmerging... (net-dns/libidn-1.16)                                                                                                         

1266306348:  >>> unmerge success: net-dns/libidn-1.16                                                                                                       

1266306351:  === (2 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (net-dns/libidn-1.18::/usr/portage/net-dns/libidn/libidn-1.18.ebuild)                                         

1266306351:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 6) net-dns/libidn-1.18 to /                                                                                         

1266306351:  >>> emerge (3 of 6) media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r1 to /                                                                                          

1266306352:  === (3 of 6) Cleaning (media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r1::/usr/portage/media-gfx/graphviz/graphviz-2.26.3-r1.ebuild)                                

1266306352:  === (3 of 6) Compiling/Merging (media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r1::/usr/portage/media-gfx/graphviz/graphviz-2.26.3-r1.ebuild)                       

1266306513:  === (3 of 6) Merging (media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r1::/usr/portage/media-gfx/graphviz/graphviz-2.26.3-r1.ebuild)                                 

1266306518:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-gfx/graphviz:0                                                                                                            

1266306518:  === Unmerging... (media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3)                                                                                                   

1266306521:  >>> unmerge success: media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3                                                                                                 

1266306524:  === (3 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r1::/usr/portage/media-gfx/graphviz/graphviz-2.26.3-r1.ebuild)                     

1266306524:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 6) media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r1 to /                                                                                

1266306524:  >>> emerge (4 of 6) x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.4.902 to /                                                                                        

1266306525:  === (4 of 6) Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.4.902::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.7.4.902.ebuild)                         

1266306525:  === (4 of 6) Compiling/Merging (x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.4.902::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.7.4.902.ebuild)                

1266306715:  === (4 of 6) Merging (x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.4.902::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.7.4.902.ebuild)                          

1266306718:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-base/xorg-server:0                                                                                                          

1266306718:  === Unmerging... (x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.4.901)                                                                                              

1266306720:  >>> unmerge success: x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.4.901                                                                                            

1266306740:  === (4 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.4.902::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.7.4.902.ebuild)              

1266306740:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 6) x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.4.902 to /                                                                              

1266306740:  >>> emerge (5 of 6) app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71 to /                                                                                         

1266306741:  === (5 of 6) Cleaning (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71::/usr/portage/app-text/ghostscript-gpl/ghostscript-gpl-8.71.ebuild)                       

1266306741:  === (5 of 6) Compiling/Merging (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71::/usr/portage/app-text/ghostscript-gpl/ghostscript-gpl-8.71.ebuild)              

1266307277:  === (5 of 6) Merging (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71::/usr/portage/app-text/ghostscript-gpl/ghostscript-gpl-8.71.ebuild)                        

1266307282:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0                                                                                                      

1266307282:  === Unmerging... (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.70-r1)                                                                                            

1266307284:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.70-r1                                                                                          

1266307288:  === (5 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71::/usr/portage/app-text/ghostscript-gpl/ghostscript-gpl-8.71.ebuild)            

1266307288:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 6) app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71 to /                                                                               

1266307288:  >>> emerge (6 of 6) kde-base/kopete-4.4.0 to /                                                                                                 

1266307290:  === (6 of 6) Cleaning (kde-base/kopete-4.4.0::/usr/portage/kde-base/kopete/kopete-4.4.0.ebuild)                                                

1266307290:  === (6 of 6) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kopete-4.4.0::/usr/portage/kde-base/kopete/kopete-4.4.0.ebuild)                                       

1266307440:  === (6 of 6) Merging (kde-base/kopete-4.4.0::/usr/portage/kde-base/kopete/kopete-4.4.0.ebuild)                                                 

1266307446:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: kde-base/kopete:4.4                                                                                                             

1266307446:  === Unmerging... (kde-base/kopete-4.4.0)                                                                                                       

1266307448:  >>> unmerge success: kde-base/kopete-4.4.0                                                                                                     

1266307451:  === (6 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (kde-base/kopete-4.4.0::/usr/portage/kde-base/kopete/kopete-4.4.0.ebuild)                                     

1266307451:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 6) kde-base/kopete-4.4.0 to /                                                                                       

1266307451:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...                                                                                                                   

1266307454:  *** exiting successfully.                                                                                                                      

1266307463:  *** terminating.

```

Confirmed by looking at the changelog.

Glad it has worked for you as well   :Smile:  , I will check bugzilla and see if a bug has been posted

----------

## baaann

Bug posted

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305419

----------

